# BRAND NEW to saltwater fishing, please advise.  Santa Rosa sound, FL



## mpwarrak (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi, I frequent the deer, turkey, trapping, and freshwater fishing sections of this forum, but I'm new here!

We are probably going to vacation a few days in May, in the Pensacola / Navarre area.  I have a smallish boat (16 ft. fish / ski with 90 hp Johnson), so I can't go offshore, but I want to fish the Santa Rosa sound (bay).  
I really don't care what kind of fish I catch, anything over a pound or two is fun for me.  I hear that there are flounder, redfish, and sea trout, but I'd probably be just as happy with one of the "non-game" species....

Now, in freshwater, the kind of fishing I like to do is striper / linesides.  I'm not really a lure-throwing-near-structure bass fisherman.  I like to troll about 4 rods, with downlines or planer boards, with live bait.

So I'm going to give you my plan, and PLEASE tell me if I sound really stupid!  I have NO experience in saltwater! 

I figure on buying some live bait in the evening and keeping it in my bait tank, for backup.  Then getting up an hour or two before daylight and try to cast net some bait with a light.  Then start trolling around watching my sonar, adjusting bait to the depths I see fish.

My main questions are:

1. Can I cast net for bait?  What kind of bait am I looking for?  (I don't think there are shad like in freshwater )
2. What bait can be purchased?  Does cut bait work just as good as live out there?
3. Anywhere I should start looking for fish, like near docks, bridges, grassy flats or channels?
4. Anything I need to do to prepare for saltwater? ( boat, motor, bait tank). 
5. Anything I am overlooking or not thinking of???

Thank you very much for any help in advance!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 11, 2014)

If it were me personally .. I would not put my freshwater boat in salt. Your trailer.. If not aluminum .. Is going to start rusting not to mention everything on the boat. Did it once and I'll never do it again.


----------



## cableguychris (Apr 11, 2014)

Welcome to the wonderful world of saltwalter fishing. this is an extremely fun activity but at the same to can be abit overwhelming. It sounds like you have a pretty solid plan. yes, you can absolutely cast net for bait. look for any kind of birds diving into the water, especially pelicans. most likely they are feeding on menhadin or something of the like that you can you for live bait. Cut bait will work but the live will be better for drop lines. i have never trolled livebait, i always put them on the bottom.

all of the areas you mentioned are good places to look. These fish will be around structure most of the time, especially the bridges and oyster beds. you will want to fish close to these structures.

if you plan on getting in a little deeper water out in the sound, the trolling may work for you. for the most part, with the exception of channels, the water close in will not be that deep.

as far as your boat is concerned, it is really more important what you do after the trip. make sure you wash it down REAL good. you will need to flush the moter with fresh water for several minutes to clean it out. if you use a ramp, we sure you wash the trailer good as well. also, wash your rods and reels down good too. saltwater is very unforgiving if you dont clean everything up real good.

hope some of this rambling is helpful. good luck


----------



## CrimsonSasquatch (Apr 12, 2014)

For that area read this site.
http://fishingdestinguide.com

If you need help with rigs let me know. I am on an ipad right now and I need to be on a PC to attach tons of pictures.

Once you do saltwater get ready for a hobby. I'm just getting in to freshwater and absolutely suck at catching fish, put me in salt and I'll pull in car tire sized fish with a shrimp.

If you want to send me a pm I'm in marietta, not too far and you can come over and check out some setups and rigs.


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 12, 2014)

There is usually a bait boat just outside the pass.Shrimp will be plentiful by then,if it were me I'd freeline them at night around the dock lights in the sound and catch reds and trout.Three mile bridge east of english navy cove is a great spot at night.There are snapper and grouper in the bay but the season will be closed but if you want a couple of numbers let me know,locals wont tell ya or will send you to public ones.Rinse your boat and trailer off really good every time and flush your motor then spray it with "corrosion X" in the red can and you will be fine.Under the cowl too.


----------



## mpwarrak (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys!  
So you're saying I should stop at a self car wash or something and rinse the boat and trailer?  How long until it's too late?  A few hours? At least my boat is fiberglass... but the trailer might have issues.  And I hope I can find a place with a garden hose for flushing the motor.

It looks like the best boat ramp in the area I'll be staying is near Juana's on Navarre beach.  The map shows most of the water being pretty shallow, 3-6 feet.  There are a few holes here and there, up to 10-15 feet.  Should I fish the ledges of these holes?  Sounds like docks and such are the hotspot down there.  Maybe I'll try around the Navarre beach causeway bridge.
So I guess my sonar won't be much help in the shallow water....


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 13, 2014)

A few hours is ok but head as strait to fresh water as ya can and corrosion X.


----------



## fishinchef (Apr 13, 2014)

We use to fish a bass boat on the flats all the time. Hose it down and wash it good, flush the motor, and you should be fine. If you want on your way back stop at the lake and dunk the trailer and run the boat after washing it down.


----------



## cnewman (Apr 21, 2014)

If you have push-pull cable steering, make sure you clean and lube that when you get back. 

Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## bhdawgs (Apr 21, 2014)

Buy yourself a top spot map of the area is the best advice I can give you...  you can get them at any marina or on FLA Sportsman website.


----------



## CrimsonSasquatch (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm putting together rig pictures for ya. I got your pm.


----------



## Headsortails (Apr 21, 2014)

A short trip to salt water will not ruin your boat. Just wash it and flush the motor. My boat has run the salt for twenty years.
Just buy some Equalizer corks, 1/8 or 1/4 jig heads and a container of Gulp 3" in the color New Penny. Look for grass in 3-5' of water and you should catch Seatrout or Flounder. Get shallower and you will catch redfish. Good luck!


----------

